# Ear fell inward



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

My pup is 18 weeks and about a week ago 1 of his ears fell inward. Its up but looks like the leaning tower. The ears were up when I bought him and stayed up for a few weeks. He's losing his puppy teeth now, so I was thinking this might be the reason. 

Anyone know if this is normal and should I expect his ear to stand straight sooner or later? Or should I think about tape or glue?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds normal. When both ear lean inward, you pup will look like he's wearing a tepee on his head.


----------



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

So at 18 weeks this doesn't sound too late?


----------



## Thunder storm (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, this is my 1st GSD and due to my sons instant love for this dog I ended up spend more for this dog than I did the downpayment to my house. Just getting a little nervous.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thunder storm said:


> So at 18 weeks this doesn't sound too late?


Nope.  You might see his ears doing all sorts of weird things the whole time he's teething.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the saying is if their ears are up before teething, they will very likely be up after teething. During teething, they may or may not go all kinds of crazy. If you're worried, slip some cottage cheese into his meals for the extra calcium and make sure he has plenty of appropriate chew toys to chomp on. Enjoy the wonky ears!


----------

